# نبارك للأخ meid79 فوزه بمسابقه قسم الطيران و اشتراك مجاني لمده شهر في موقع الرابيدشير



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
نتقدم للزميل
meid79 
بأرق التهاني بفوزه بمسابقه قسم الطيران الاولي ​ 
و جائزة المسابقه و هي اشتراك لمده شهر في موقع الرابيدشير ​ 
و قد كان العضو الزميل Meid79 قد تساوي في الدرجات مع الزملاء ​ 
1- مهندس وليد سمير 
60 درجه​ 
2- احمد السماحي 
60 درجه​ 
3- ah_aj16 
60 درجه​ 
4- فضل الله العربي 
60 درجه​ 
5- Nermin
60 درجه​ 
6- سوما*
60 درجه​ 
7- Meid79
60 درجه​ 
بحصولهم جميعا علي نفس الدرجه ....... و اجريت القرعه و التي فاز بها ​ 
و اذ هنا نوجه التهنئه لزميلنا الفائز ..... نوجه ايضا تهانينا للزملاء الذين تـألقوا و حصلوا علي الدرجه النهائيه ..... و فصل بينهم و بين الجائزه .... نتيجه القرعه​ 
لمتابعه النتائج التفصيليه للمسابقه :
نتائج مسابقه قسم الطيران .... و الفائز بالجائزه


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

و نحيط سيادتكم علما بأن قد تمت اضافه العضو 

meid79

الي لوحه شرف قسم الطيران 
هنا: 

لوحة شرف قسم الطيران​


----------



## المهندس (8 فبراير 2008)

مساء الخيرات ..


ما شاء الله ..

ألف مبارك لـ meid79 و لجميع المتسابقين ..
و الحقيقة يكفي من المسابقة فائدتها الرائعة ..

الف شكر لك مشرفنا الفاضل على جهودك الجميلة و المميزة ..

و للجميع تحياتي ..


----------



## swalmeh (12 فبراير 2008)

مبروك ...................................:75:


----------



## عمر محمد3 (12 فبراير 2008)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف مره


----------



## محب الشرقية (13 فبراير 2008)

أأبارك للاخ بالفوز


----------



## saharmsk (13 فبراير 2008)

الف مبروك لـ meid79 ولجميع المتسابقين المتميزين


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مبروك اخ : meid79 وتقطع الاشتراك بالعافية ان شاء الله ^^
يالله ما دام عندك اشتراك مجاني لازم ننتظر منك عطايا من خلال هالموقع 

هههههههههههههههههههههه 
حرقت الجائزة قبل تستلمها لكن ما في شيء بدون مقابل ^_^


اشتركت في المسابقة واخذت 25 قربت من الفوز الا ربع ولا يتهيا لي؟!!!!!!!!


مبروووك مرة ثانية 
سلااام


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 فبراير 2008)

مبروك ...................................:75:


----------



## صوت الطائرة (14 فبراير 2008)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## مصطفى عبد الفتاح (14 فبراير 2008)

مبرووووووووووك


----------



## ريان (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم :
ألف مبروك للأخ لـ meid79 و لكل الأخوة المتسابقين


----------



## الفقيره لله (15 فبراير 2008)

الف مبروك أخي meid79 ومبروك عليك الاشتراك المجاني
والتهاني لكل الحاصلين علي الدرجة الكاملة...


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (15 فبراير 2008)

الف مبروك للزميل meid79
ونبارك لكل المشاركين والفائزين


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (16 فبراير 2008)

مشرفنا القدير المصري احيك علي افكارك الرائعه والمسابقه الجميله واهنئ اخي الحبيب meid 79
علي فوزه عن جداره واستحقاق واهنئ باقي الاعضاء الذين لم يحالفهم الحظ


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (16 فبراير 2008)

الف مبارك اخي الكريم meid 79 فوزك .................


..


----------



## محمود الشافعى (16 فبراير 2008)

congratulation ms Meid79 for the prize


----------



## الربيحات (17 فبراير 2008)

الف مبرووووووووووووووك لاجتهادك اولا وفوزك ثانيا ولاضافتك الى لوحه شرف القسم ثالثا


----------



## wael_kuk (17 فبراير 2008)

الف مبروك للزميل meid79 و عقبال كل مرة


----------



## gegefouad (17 فبراير 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى "الزميل المهندس Meid79"
الف مبروك فوزك بمسابقه قسم الطيران

أسأ ل الله العظيم أن يعطيك أطيب ما فى الدنيا محبة الله
وأن يريك أحسن ما فى الجنة رؤية الله
وأن ينفعك بأنفع الكتب كتاب الله
وأن يجمعك بأبرالخلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
آمين ...آمين ...آمين


----------



## chahra (18 فبراير 2008)

congratulations for every body
enought if your grande is more less than the other, i say to u congratulations
1001 Mebrouk


----------



## محمدمحمدنصر (21 فبراير 2008)

الف مبروك
وعقبال ما نشوف المهندسين العرب على قمة مهندسين العلم يا رب


----------



## محمدمحمدنصر (21 فبراير 2008)

الف مبروك
وعقبال ما نشوف المهندسين العرب على قمة مهندسين العالم يا رب


----------



## علي احمد محمد (25 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مبارك عليك


----------



## م المصري (31 مارس 2008)

نجدد تهانيننا للفائز


----------



## meid79 (4 أبريل 2008)

*شكرا جميلا لكم جميعا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا : اشكر اخواني المهندسين جميعا علي هذه البرقيات الرائعة.
ثانيا: اسف لتأخري علي الرد نتيجة لسفري لمدة طويلة وبعدها لم اتمكن من الرد لظروف القوانين الادارية.
ثالثا: ارجو من المشرفين ان يزودونا مرة اخري بهذه المسابقات الرائعة لكى نستفيد جميعا.

وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخري.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 يونيو 2008)

ألف الف مبروك للفائز


----------

